# How to calculate percentages in boers



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I am getting into boers and i have a doe that her mom was 75% but was not papered and her dad is a full blood buck with papers so i would be able to paper her at 50% if i breed her to a 99% papered buck what % would her babies be im not sure how this part of it works


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

This is a good article that explains it.
Buck kids will not be able to be registered.

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=857

Purebred: The ancestors of this goat include at least one animal that is not 100% Boer. The offspring of these animals will never be fullblood.
Examples:
Start with a fullblood buck and an unregistered nanny. The female offspring of the nanny, they'd be 1/2 blood, will produce a 2047/2048 (99.95%) animal after 10 generations if all generations were bred to a fullblood buck.
The same goes for using a Purebred buck. A 31/32 buck bred to a fullblood doe produces 98.4375% offspring.
That same purebred buck bred to a 1/2-blood doe produces 73.4375% offspring; bred to an unregistered nanny... 48.4375% offspring, not even registerable.


----------



## pywakyt (Apr 9, 2013)

so the doe is 87.5% and the buck is 99%? If so then the kid/s would be something like 93.75%.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No, kids produced by a 99% buck and a 50% doe would be around 74%. You don't have to do the calculations though. ABGA will do them when papers are sent off though.


----------



## pywakyt (Apr 9, 2013)

True to that guesstimate. I was going on the boer doe to be bred coming from 100% buck 75% doe and the buck to be bred 99%. Perhaps I misunderstood the percentages though.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well thank you for trying to explain it but i will have to read the artical i dont know why it is so hard for me to get this but then again i guess if they figuar it out for me i dont have to im going to become a member Wednesday so maybe they can help me more thanks again ogfabby


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

This chart helped me get it http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/percentage-of-offspring.asp


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you that was very helpful serenityfarmnm i think it helped because it showed if you start with this you get this


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking a question.

When regrestering a kid threw abge

Dad HAS to be a full blood but mom can be whatever presentage?? Is this true?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

i have heard this also this is what makes it so confusing i was told i could paper most of what i have that dont have papers at 50% then they go up from there


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> If you dont mind me asking a question.
> 
> When regrestering a kid threw abge
> 
> ...


Yes thru ABGA sire must be fullblood but Dam can be any not registered, percentages, different breed, purebred or fullblood.


----------

